# Anyone else already digging into their Halloween candy?



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

I've got Snicker, Twix bars, and M&M (little bags.) 

The Twix bars are almost gone. The trick-or-treaters will have to suffer without them. Tough.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't buy any this year.  Last year I bought a pile and had no trick-or-treaters.  Not good for my 'girlish figure' .


----------



## white page (Oct 31, 2009)

Well actually I've just opened a chocolate box which was intended as a gift for someone next week, great chocolates though.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 31, 2009)

:lol:  Enjoy them WP - you deserve them.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

The area I live in is too rural for kids, so I don't have any candy.  I will just go to Walgreens tomorrow to get my fix


----------



## white page (Oct 31, 2009)

> Walgreens


  is this a rural Walmart ?

( green , nature  , get it )


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## SilentNinja (Oct 31, 2009)

im trying hard not too! lol I started my diet on monday! and been really good!


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

See, that's the cool thing about working midnights in a grocery store. All the candy will be put at 90% off right around an hour before we close at 1AM, so the midnight shift gets first shot at the discounts.

Yes, once in a while there are benefits to working at Kroger. Halloween Peeps for ten cents a pack! Guess who's gonna buy those babies!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 31, 2009)

We don't get any trick or treaters.  So I don't buy any candy.  But Abigail's hopefully going and maybe she'll share.


----------



## Andy (Oct 31, 2009)

What are peeps?


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

Marshmallow Peeps. Worse for you than Taco Bell, but ungodly good when they're nice and stale.


----------



## Andy (Oct 31, 2009)

lol those are funny looking. The sugar looks good. Marshmallow not so much. I'll have your Twix's though.


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

No see, you have to let them age. Get really stale. Rock hard stale. So stale that they no longer taste like marshmallow, but like...well, stale peeps.

Hey, what do you expect from someone who finds culinary delight at Taco Bell?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

> Hey, what do you expect from someone who finds culinary delight at Taco Bell?



That reminds me, one hour to go before they start giving out the free tacos


----------



## Andy (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I have to admit they look cuter than Taco Bell. I'm not to sure about the whole aging process. This is a Peeps '73


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 31, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> We don't get any trick or treaters.  So I don't buy any candy.  But Abigail's hopefully going and maybe she'll share.



What's Abigail's costume this year?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you are supposed to guess first....

Pumpkin princess or pumpkin or princess
Little Mermaid or some other Disney character
Cat, Bunny, or Frog
CEO of AIG (ghost)


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd guess some kind of princess.  (because of her age now).


----------



## Andy (Oct 31, 2009)

A Pirate! Aye!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 31, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> What's Abigail's costume this year?



:hissyfit: Abigail wouldn't go.


----------



## Andy (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh no! Why not?


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh...I'm sorry CD...I hope Abigail's ok. :hug::hug:


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

CD, I've got a ton of leftover candy for you. 

The neighbours all meet at the end of the block. Most of them are all older than me, but they have accepted me as one of their own, and find me exciting as a lesbian because they can now claim to know one as a friend. Plus, we all drink. A lot.

I had a blast! I gotta say, working midnights means I don't have a lot of interaction with my neighbours, but every Halloween we get real and party. I came early because I had to use the bathroom (thank you, Uncle Molson.)

I have lots of leftover Twix bars and M&Ms. And I learned once again that good people surround me. My neighbours know what happened a year and a half ago, and I got lots of hugs and beers. I actually preferred the hugs and the kindness.

And I also got KitKat bars from someone who had them in her basket.  I love KitKats. 

Sometimes I forget that mingling with those around me is not dangerous, that there are good people in the world. I'm glad I went against my better judgment and joined the group at the end of the street. I came home feeling like they enjoyed my company. They made me feel like I counted as much as they do.

That says a lot.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

> I'm glad I went against my better judgment and joined the group at the end of the street.


Well, be careful.  There are a lot of suburban gangs that are known to traffic glucose and sell it to kids.


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

I know. I feel so...rebellious!


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 31, 2009)

:lol:  Way to ruin a sentimental moment Daniel...


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, I should have transitioned it better by quoting the Dali Lama or MJ.


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

Really.  *hiccup*


----------



## Savvy (Oct 31, 2009)

Every year, I raid my daughters candy bar stash and I'm on a sugar high right now :yahoo:


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2009)

Mom went to help hand out candies down stairs and brought me back some chocolate.  I havn't got into it yet.  I also have a Tim Hortons I put into the fridge to chill.

I think I might be up all night and day tomorrow.  :woohoo:


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2009)

Um, did you put a Tim Horton's coffee in the fridge to chill??  What is the point of that?  

I've been eating chocolate all day.  Blech.  We have so much at work it's not even funny.  My customers must think we are starving, because they bring us so much food.  One of my customers owns an Italian bakery, and is always bringing us fresh pastries.  Mmmm....

Today it was all about the chocolate though.  Come to think of it, every day is about the chocolate.  Oh well.


----------



## Fiver (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a bad thing?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

No matter how you get your energy, you may not want to squander it. If you know some survival Spanish, I hear Cuba is in need of a revolution. Or you can just learn some Spanish during the flight before writing your liberating speech to the Cuban people.


----------



## Banned (Oct 31, 2009)

I know Spanish.  I took Dr. B's night classes for months


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Um, did you put a Tim Horton's coffee in the fridge to chill??  What is the point of that?



I sometimes bring an extra one home and drink it chilled another time.  I like cold coffee too.


----------



## why (Nov 1, 2009)

We had MAYBE, a dozen kids this year. Last year we had way over fifty. Needless to say we stocked up for about the same number. My husband can eat junk till the cows come home, whereas I :hopeless::hopeless: And I have NO willpower against treats. I'm going to be huge....


----------



## unionmary (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I only got 10 treaters and it was a nice evening too, I don't get it.  Can't let the rest go to waste, now can I?


----------

